
Shift to automation may prevent Trump from delivering on his jobs promise - mnmlsm
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-trump-biz-tech-automation-robots-jobs-20161109-story.html
======
moyta
Tell me it ain't so! We can bring the manufacturing base back, but it will be
like Raspberry Pi manufacturing in the UK, virtually all automated.

There won't be many jobs to be gained, nor tax revenue if we want to get those
factories back stateside.

